# Specks



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

Anyone have luck shooting specks in the fall? I never see any here in MN in the fall but then in the spring there everywhere. Any advice on hw to hunt them in the fall? Whats the limit in Nodak on them? :roll:


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

the limit is two daily and four in possession. I have shot only a few in ND. If you are going to see any real numbers it will be in late September and early October and the further west the more you tend to see. Last fall I had a big bunch come in silent from upwind and I never heard a thing. Didnt even get a shot until they started squackin as they flared up out of the decoys. Should have paid more attention to the dog. So thats some of the best info I have for you.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

cgreeny said:


> as they flared up out of the decoys. .


You should have been using DSDs. They would have never flarred.

I shot a few last year. Every year it seems I get visited by one or two bunches. I usually hear them migrating late at night or while I am setting decoys. Sometimes you get lucky and you will have a few mixed with lessers or snows. Like cgreeny said a lot of times they come in silent and you won't know it was them till it is too late.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Until last fall I had only seen small groups mixed in with snows and Canada's. Around early-mid october though, in the SE corner of the state it was about 10 minutes to shooting time and we had a flock fly over, i'm guessing there was 30-40 of em' up there.

Havnt shot one yet though. My goal for this fall. :thumb:


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I knew you were gonna say that Leo.  But I did say up out of the decoys = birds on the ground, but on the far edge of the spread. maybe 45 yards got to pay more attention to the dog next time as I thik he was the main reason they jumped up. big old black dog giving the stare down across the dekes. I really want to try and bag a few this fall if they show up. And no I do not think Speck decoys are necessary to decoy them. Those came into 3 doz honk and 1/2 doz snows


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

i have never seen a speck in fall out the the fields of mn(SMART BIRDS never come out to play),see them in the tons of themin the refuges .


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't use speck dekes either. They will come in to DSD canadas just fine!! :beer:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey porkchop you turning nodak into the refuge now or what? :lol:


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

shooteminthelips said:


> Hey porkchop you turning nodak into the refuge now or what? :lol:


I heard the only way to land canadas was to have DSD's and no one ever consistently kills educated geese without them!!! oke: Just kidding

Leo, you sticking with the DSD's for another year?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

shooteminthelips said:


> Hey porkchop you turning nodak into the refuge now or what? :lol:


Well since you don't know me I will let you in on a little secret. I AM JOKING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Goose Guy350 said:


> Leo, you sticking with the DSD's for another year?


No! just trying to get cgreeny to buy them from me


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Sorry Leo, I would love to help you out there, but not this year. Gonna have to pass on the offer. I can however offer my assistance when you want to hunt over them this fall. Free of charge for you


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

:beer: We won't be hunting over them as they should be sold by then. If you are lucky I will let you hunt in the new super spread.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Anytime buddy, let me know. I will see a few more guys that may be interested and I will fill them in.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

we kill alot of them in jan, but we are a long way away.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I rarely see any in the East central part of the state in the fall. Spring is a different story. From what I see there migration is further west in the fall and they move through pretty quick.


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

...one has to wonder what a guy that uses DSD's and loves them but is selling them calls a "super spread" ?


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

jmillercustoms said:


> ...one has to wonder what a guy that uses DSD's and loves them but is selling them calls a "super spread" ?


Dakota Decoys? 8)


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

PJ said:


> jmillercustoms said:
> 
> 
> > ...one has to wonder what a guy that uses DSD's and loves them but is selling them calls a "super spread" ?
> ...


Negative!!


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Isnt it obvious? :-?

Leo is simply going to shape-shift into a Canada goose. 8)

Leo ---> :justanangel:

Then convince all the geese through motivational speaches that he knows where the best corn field is to feed in, and they unhesitantly believe him, and actually accept him as their god-king. :bowdown:

Once he has done that, he will lead them there, and as they are coming in low, he drops to the back of the flock, and shapeshifts back into the real Leo.

He then grabs the camouflaged shotgun hidden in the corn :strapped:, and lets them have it before the geese know whats going on.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

huntingdude16 said:


> Isnt it obvious? :-?
> 
> Leo is simply going to shape-shift into a Canada goose. 8)


You been sleeping over Tommy's house again?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

jmillercustoms said:


> ...one has to wonder what a guy that uses DSD's and loves them but is selling them calls a "super spread" ?


I hope the sarcasm in most of my posts did not lead you to believe "I love them". Don't get me wrong the decoys are beauties but they don't fit my hunting style. However the super spread does!


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

cgreeny said:


> Sorry Leo, I would love to help you out there, but not this year. Gonna have to pass on the offer. I can however offer my assistance when you want to hunt over them this fall. Free of charge for you


Chit, I have been low-balled. I used to charge Leo to hunt in his decoys. I made so much from him, I felt guilty and gave most of his money back to him in exchange for his last trailer.

Thanks again Leo!


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

So Leo what _are_ you going to after you get rid of the DSD's?


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

huntingdude16 said:


> Until last fall I had only seen small groups mixed in with snows and Canada's. Around early-mid october though, in the SE corner of the state it was about 10 minutes to shooting time and we had a flock fly over, i'm guessing there was 30-40 of em' up there.
> 
> Havnt shot one yet though. My goal for this fall. :thumb:


I had a similar experience in the SE corner of the state in late October last year. I was very surprised to see specks that far east in the fall.

I also missed the opportunity because it was in the evening.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

I looked at my 'journal' for last fall today, and that was actually on the 22nd.

What town did you hunt near?


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

So the farther west the better? How far..Jamestown?? Too anyone thats shot some...do they decoy to canada decoys, snows, a mix, robos?? Maybe they would come into those DSD if i had them? huh Leo :sniper:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

yes they will decoy to canadas and snow decoys. Most times they are with lessers and snows. Not too many geese like robos and the ones that do don't usually live all that long.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Are they any more likely to commit if they see the speck decoy's? Or hear a speck call? Or both?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

can't say as I have never set up speck dekes here. Now when I was in AK we would set speck decoys but honestly most of the time our specks would be mixed in with Canadas so the Canadas brought them in. This past season all the ones we killed were in the snow decoys but the specks were alone.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Maybe that can be your new spread; all speck decoy's.  :lol:

I wonder how the Canada's would react... :-?


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

You can get them to come into a spread with no speck decoys but throw out a few squeaks from a speck call and they will at least show some interest.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

> So the farther west the better? How far..Jamestown??


Along the interstate I would say more like in between Steele and Bismarck from what I have heard. My brother lives in Bismarck and hunts that general area. He will see quite a few in mid to late October for a short time. But that depends on the weather, and water conditions.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Leo Porcello said:


> new super spread.


Super Spread EH???

Leo I like how you play things close to the vest every off season decoy wise, very tasteful and refined 8) you stay classy Leo Porcello (gotta say it like Ron Burgundy - Anchorman)

My guess is that the new super spread could be FA lessers but I guess we'll all just have to wait for some spread pictures during some hunt photos


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

haha no its not FA Lessers.

I am not mentioning it as I am trying to "stay classy" 8)


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

:toofunny: :beer:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I was lucky enough to whack this one last year in East Central MN. It decoyed from behind while I was about to close the deal on a flock of Honks. Luckily it sounded off or I would have never even known it was there. I see one speck every couple years in my area. In 07 I probly saw a dozen though. This one's still at the taxidermist. I consider it to be a very rare MN trophy.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

We kill a few.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

A collared speck.... 

Can't imagine too many hunters can claim taking one of them.


----------

